# take a look at this for a good laugh...



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

Talk about Ill-fitting... haha 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWD1V
just figured Id share


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: take a look at this for a good laugh... (zebinheimer)*

Yeah, someone posted pics of this a few weeks ago... Look hos small the front air dams are... the designer obvious does not know much about ICs, airflow etc...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: take a look at this for a good laugh... (zebinheimer)*

Forget ill fitting, that's just plain hideous! I hope no one here has poor enough taste to buy that set up.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: take a look at this for a good laugh... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Agreed... hideous and a downright injustice http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I thought we spanked the last guy who posted interest in this "DTM front end upgrade".


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Not sure what this body kit has to do with DTM.


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

i just dont get why the designer does front skirt ??? not the full bumper







, its a classy car and bodykits are soo







ricey...i wish Wald or somebody with more brains did it for a6


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

This is DTM...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Did you buy the kit to go with


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Did you buy the kit to go with









God no.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

i think i just puked a little in my mouth


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
God no.









Powerful words...


----------

